# BCM location in a Grand Am



## polarzak

My daughter couldn't start her 2003 Pontiac Grand Am this morning so she has it towed to the dealer. (a mistake $$$ but all she could do) Any way it turns out she somehow activated the theft deterrent which shuts off the fuel. The dealer "reset" the BCM and she has the car back. On her bill it says the BCM connector may be corroded, and could have caused this. I would like to find the connector and clean it up.
In my younger years I could rebuild a Rochester Quad Carb, but for the life of me I have no idea where the Body Control Module is, what it looks like, or where the connector is. There is nothing (as usual) in her Haynes manual.
Can anyone shed some linfo on this?

Also, over the years since computer controlled cars have come upon the scene, I have learned that sometimes just disconnecting the battery for a while, resets the BCM. Could this have fixed her theft deterrent problem this morning? If that is the case, the the useless boyfriend could certainly handle that little repair and still not miss Level 8 on World of Warcraft or when ever it is he plays all day. 

Thanks for you help.


----------



## D-rock

On this model its under the pass side glove box, kick plate area. Some years of Grand Am's have a water leak issue coming from the windshield wiper cowl area. Rain water that collects from windshield rolls into the cowl/grate and can make its way into the air box which is directly over the bcm. Water will turn the bcm connector green with corrosion. If that is what happened then the BCM probably has corrosion inside it too. You can take the case apart and look inside it. I wrapped hers in plastic and never had an issue again.

Good luck!


----------



## polarzak

Excellent. Thanks D-rock. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Mort

polarzak said:


> If that is the case, the the useless boyfriend could certainly handle that little repair and still not miss Level 8 on World of Warcraft or when ever it is he plays all day.


Hahahahahaha! I've seen this scenario a lot in my life. My daughter is only 4, but when she's older, I think the one deal breaker with her boyfriends with me is if they are avid video gamers.


----------



## polarzak

Mort said:


> Hahahahahaha! I've seen this scenario a lot in my life. My daughter is only 4, but when she's older, I think the one deal breaker with her boyfriends with me is if they are avid video gamers.


Enjoy her now, Dad, you have the teens to go through yet, and perhaps a bunch of dim wit boys. I hope your daughter lucks out with a decent fella. Happy Fathers Day.

D-Rock...found the BCM. It is spotless, dry, and no corrosion in the connectors. Thanks again.


----------

